# NEED HELP!Wavesport Super EZ fitting



## Higgi52 (Jun 3, 2017)

So first off, I'm 6'4 and about 235 lbs, size 13-14 boot and 35in inseam. I wanted to get more into WW so I got myself a Super EZ after hearing that according to Eric Jackson it has a 300lb weight capacity, size 14 foot box and accomadated up to 37in Inseam. Seams like I would fit? Not a chance. Bought it and hopped into it barefoot because I was wearing slides and I was super tight but I got it from a small guy who had it set up to his size. For the life of me I cannot get in unless I take the pads out of the foot box and slide my feet pointed into the tip of the nose, and the thigh pads are just about impossible to get into.... if I was to wear water socks a wet exit would be darn near impossible. Is there something I am missing here? Anyone modified the thigh pads or made modifications to fit? I've seen guys bigger than me on here claiming it is super comfy and fit no problem... HELP ME!


----------



## idaho_h2o (May 5, 2005)

I'm your size and remember the super ez being pretty comfy. YMMV and everyone is built a little different, even with the same general measurements. 

It's been a long time since I had it but if I remember correctly I was able to paddle it with the seat all the way forward. I cut out the end of the plastic foot sled to give more room for toes. I don't remember any padding in the bow, just the sled that your feet curled around and toes pointed forward. All of the pressure should be on your arch and heel, your toes should be free to wiggle around. I think I may have heated the bow with hot water and stuck a nerf football in the footbumps to make them just a little bigger. I swapped the thigh braces with another wave sport, think it was an evo? Getting your knees touching the boat instead of being held straight will create a lot more room. It worked with rodeo socks, don't think I could get anything bigger than that in there.

With smaller boats that seem tight, I always start by removing the outfitting (foot, hip, and thigh braces). If I fit like that I know I can make something work. 

Also, with a 36" inseam there aren't too many boats I can jump right out of except for the latest and greatest 100 gallon creek boats. What other boats have you paddled or what are you used to? 

If you find something else for thigh braces, I'd take the super ez ones off of your hands. I have another boat that they worked well in but I no longer have them.


----------



## Higgi52 (Jun 3, 2017)

That's actually really interesting. I was tossing around the idea of pulling out the thigh braces all together and taking my excess pads from my hip and Velcro taping them into the knee area. I totally feel like my knees aren't up high enough and want to get them up. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

My brother paddled a SuperEz for a few years and he's 6'6" with a 36" inseam. The first thing he did was to remove the foot sled, that will free up some room and weight. Use a foam block cut in mushroom shape for foot support.

The old WaveSport thigh braces used on the Ez series came in at least two sizes. It's possible the previous owner swapped in the smaller size of thigh braces. Either way, they are adjustable forward/back and also the in/out angle. One of the two screws bolts into a plastic nut that rests inside the thigh brace and is a pain to put back together if taken out. The other one (forward/inside one) screws into a nut molded into the top of the brace. 

If those two things don't give you enough room, you can pull the thighbraces all together and glue some foam in. If you're really lucky and can find a set, the Evo thigh braces are the smallest thighbraces there are, I used a set on a BigEz. 

Also, check to make sure the hip pads don't have extra foam shims inserted. If they do, remove them and that will give you more room.


----------



## Higgi52 (Jun 3, 2017)

Huh I'm gonna have to give that a go tomorrow morning. I feel like I could tolerate the thigh pads if I could get an inch and a half or more for my feet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## T.J. (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a SuperEZ that fits pretty well. I'm 6'5 with 36 inseam, size 14 feet and 235lbs. You can check it out and see how it might be set up differently. I have foam in the front, no bulkhead for starters.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Higgi52 (Jun 3, 2017)

That actually makes see sense. Out of curiosity how does it sit in the water? Deep?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## T.J. (Apr 24, 2007)

Not really sure. I sit deep in most boats I guess because of my weight but I'm used to it. To me the boat handles well and stable.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Higgi52 (Jun 3, 2017)

Well this makes me happy to hear. I got kinda upset when I got the boat being on the small side and sitting kinda deep. But hey if the fitting can be improved and it works good in the water then I can't complain! Now I'm excited!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Higgi52 (Jun 3, 2017)

Can you post or send me a pic of the inside of your super EZ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

If you can't dial in the fit of the SuperEz, consider a 2007 (2nd gen) or later Jackson SuperFun. It has 8 gallons more volume (13% increase) than the SuperEz and the overall comfort/fit is much improved over the SuperEz, as well as performance.


----------



## Higgi52 (Jun 3, 2017)

T.J. said:


> I have a SuperEZ that fits pretty well. I'm 6'5 with 36 inseam, size 14 feet and 235lbs. You can check it out and see how it might be set up differently. I have foam in the front, no bulkhead for starters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Is there a trick getting the bulkhead out? I'm having a hell of a time trying to get it out?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

It's been probably 15 years since I last operated on a BigEz or SuperEz (and I don't miss the hassle at all) - I seem to remember the bulkhead is secured by screws coming up through the deck, above the center pillar, and a plastic keeper piece on the underside? Take those screws out, remove the plastic piece on the underside, remove the foam pillar, pull out the bulkhead, and then put back what you want to keep (pillar, plastic support & screws, etc).


----------



## T.J. (Apr 24, 2007)

What Farman Z said. I remember taking the entire front out. You've probably already finished it since the post. I was out of town/cell range for a while. Do you still need pics of the thigh hooks? I can send em if you do


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Higgi52 (Jun 3, 2017)

T.J. said:


> What Farman Z said. I remember taking the entire front out. You've probably already finished it since the post. I was out of town/cell range for a while. Do you still need pics of the thigh hooks? I can send em if you do
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Oddly enough I've been out of town and haven't gotten it taken care of yet. If you could send them that would be awesome.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## T.J. (Apr 24, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## T.J. (Apr 24, 2007)

Not the best photos. I would be happy to try and help you dial in your boat as I have a lot of practice at retro fitting a boat to fit me (tall/big guy). 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Higgi52 (Jun 3, 2017)

T.J. said:


> Not the best photos. I would be happy to try and help you dial in your boat as I have a lot of practice at retro fitting a boat to fit me (tall/big guy).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


I would super appreciate it. I'll get some pictures posted of the interior.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Higgi52 (Jun 3, 2017)

I thought I would update this post. So unfortunately I took the boat out for a run and within 15 minutes my legs were cramping and I had a really sharp pain in my feet so I am selling the super EZ and I bought a pyranha Everest this morning and I gotta say what a fantastic boat been on the water all afternoon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

